# Ted's Woodworking?



## Starkey (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anybody actually spent their money on this and seen if it worth the time of day. It looks appealing; matter of fact it looks very appealing and usually when something looks too good, it usually is.

If you haven't seen it it spam removed by moderator

I looked for reviews online but everything that came back was done by the guy that created it. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Starkey (Mar 1, 2011)

if for some reason you plan on getting it try and exit the page; it will give you $20 off.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

It has been discussed before. The general consensus was that it wasn't worth any price.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have it and based my decision on the fact that if the plans have as many mistakes as the website (grammar, spelling, etc.) it would be to frustrating for me.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't spend anything on it. Looks like a bunch of plans pulled from other resources and consolidated in one place. May be nice if you want just plans and aren't the type to design your own but I suspect, from looking at what's available, there are plenty of other resources for less money. The website is irritating too, which certainly doesn't help my opinion.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

frankp said:


> The website is irritating too, which certainly doesn't help my opinion.


Very irritating. I'm tired of seeing it pop up so regularly. It's been a popular one for spamming.












 





 
.


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

please listen to DST, rrich, frankp and cabinetman.. good reply guys


----------



## Starkey (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for your insight and the warning will be taken. I am not much for one for going off plans but I like to look at them for inspiration.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

WoodWorkingPro said:


> What I can't believe this! I can personally vouch for Teds wood working plans. Very worth the price and with 60 day money back guarantee, you can't go wrong.
> 
> They were a God send for me because I prefer the actual wood working rather than product design.


I was expecting you to sign off: "Ted"...

I was a lil disappointed!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

firemedic said:


> I was expecting you to sign off: "Ted"...
> 
> I was a lil disappointed!


:w00t:...Yea I edited his signature to take the "Ted's woodworking'' SPAM off :laughing:...He is one step away from being banned. :whistling2: (should have just done it, but I want to badger him first, I get bored as a mod just banning people. :shifty

WoodWorkingPro, that is your warning...Any more links to plans for sale, not useful info that goes with the spirit of this forum and you are gone. :ban:




.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

WoodWorkingPro said:


> I have every right to use my signature for whatever purpose I see fit.


No not really. For example we don't allow profanity...or spam. Feel free to stick around and contribute.



.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't believe that traditional "rights" apply here. This is not a public forum in the true spirit of the word "public". It is not a town square. This site is owned by someone and they see fit to make rules regarding its use. No one has the "right" to advertise frankly. 

I am sure somewhere in the rules I signed off on at some point before I started on this site it indicated that my permission to use this site was limited to the rules the owner set forth and the mods enforce. The same goes for you WoodWorkingPro and everyone else here. My guess is you signed off as well or you wouldn't be allowed to post. 

Now if you believe in the product and want to share that is great. However I believe you have crossed a line somewhere. Otherwise the good people here probably would not be as irritated with your advertising.

This is a great site, I learned more here in the last couple of months than in my last ten years. Why don't we keep it that way. I believe you may be getting more negative attention than positive for Ol' Ted at this point. And yes I acknowledge that your username did not start this thread so point taken and recognized.

My two cents


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . . I want to badger him first, I get bored as a mod just banning people. :shifty . . .



You found him first this time. Luckeeeee! :laughing:

It's not a power trip or anything Ted - as Daren said we get bored taking out your trash all the time, so every now and again we like to have fun with you for a day or two. It's along the same lines as this . . . . 









But of course Ted, you already know how it feels . . . . to be the seal. 


Sincerely, Orca.





.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Texas,

I didn't forget about you. That package is coming soon. You can't mail it through the US postal service...... so that bottle of "vinegar" is headed out to you this week


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Peon said:


> I was recommended to purchase this. Worth it?


Back up is here.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Geez... Really?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## WudWox (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but I've seen quite a lot of ads for these plans. I wondered - is it worth ordering?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

WudWox said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I've seen quite a lot of ads for these plans. I wondered - is it worth ordering?


After every thing you just read you have to ask that question? If you aren't convinced by now not to order I say " GO FOR IT".
Tom


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

WudWox said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I've seen quite a lot of ads for these plans. I wondered - is it worth ordering?


... Do it!! Don't be scared!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm sure there is something there that you can't find free online, like...a bill? :laughing:

You may need this. :clover:


----------

